# netzwerkkarte RTL8111/8168B zum laufen bewegen

## cosmophobia

hallo..

ich hab noch ein problem mit meinem neuen mainboard (amd 690g sb600 chipsatz):

laut lspci hat das mainboard folgende netzwerkkarte..

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
```

ich hab alle realtek und amd netzwerkkarten in den kernel gebaut.. aber nix.. kein eth0 da..

irgendwo hab ich noch gelesen, dass man bei nem dualboot unter windows "wake-on-lan after shutdown" aktivieren soll, da sonst die karte deaktiviert wird.. bracht aber auch nix..

jemand ne idee..!?

kernel ist bei mir 2.6.22-gentoo-r9..

----------

## gimpel

```
 Device Drivers  --->

   [*] Network device support  --->

       [*]   Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

           <*>   Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support
```

So siehts bei 2.6.23/24-rc aus. .22er sourcen hab ich bereits gelöscht, aber da war's auch in der Ecke.

Ich glaub ja langsam, dass wir das gleiche Board haben  :Wink: 

EDIT: oops, mein Gigabyte board hat RTL-8110SC/8169SC

Funktioniert deine 8168er Karte evtl auch mit dem Treiber für 8169?

----------

## cosmophobia

den hinweis auf diesen treiber hab ich auch gefunden.. bringt aber nix.. ich würd ja auch mal auf 2.6.23 updaten.. ist nur recht umständlich ohne inet.. ; )

ach, son kack..

----------

## firefly

schau mal hier:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/ASUS_M2A-VM#Netzwerkkarte

----------

## cosmophobia

jap.. das ist ja genau der treiber, den gimpel auch vorgeschlagen hat.. wie gesagt.. funzt nicht..

----------

## firefly

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> jap.. das ist ja genau der treiber, den gimpel auch vorgeschlagen hat.. wie gesagt.. funzt nicht..

 

öhm hast du auch wirklich alle optionen, die dort vorgeschlagen werden im kernel aktiviert?

----------

## firefly

der treiber ist der richtige, wie es auch hier steht:

http://hardware4linux.info/component/14516/

das wichtigste ist, das du bei dir PCI-Express support im kernel aktiviert hast, denn dein netzwerk-chip ist per pci-express angebunden.

----------

## cosmophobia

ich hab die optionen genauso eingegeben, wie auf der seite beschrieben.. pcie ist auch aktiviert (hab ja auch eine pcie garfikkarte)..

----------

## firefly

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> ich hab die optionen genauso eingegeben, wie auf der seite beschrieben.. pcie ist auch aktiviert (hab ja auch eine pcie garfikkarte)..

 

hast du den treiber fest im kernel oder als modul?

könntest du die ausgabe von dmesg hier posten (am besten über einen nopast service wie z.b. http://nopaste.biz/)

EDIT: ach ja die ausgabe von 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 wäre auch nicht schlecht

----------

## cosmophobia

ich hab jetzt gesehen, dass ich jetzt inzwischen ein eth1 hab.. das ist ja schonmal nicht schlecht.. wie krieg ich das jetzt hin, dass die karte als eth0 angesprochen wird..!?

----------

## firefly

 *cosmophobia wrote:*   

> ich hab jetzt gesehen, dass ich jetzt inzwischen ein eth1 hab.. das ist ja schonmal nicht schlecht.. wie krieg ich das jetzt hin, dass die karte als eth0 angesprochen wird..!?

 

kann es sein, das du dein gentoo-system auf ein neues PC-System migriert hast?

Denn DBUS speichert in einer regel, gekoppelt an die MAC-Addresse des Adapters, den Namen (eth*, wlan*) von Netzwerkadaptern.

----------

## cosmophobia

jap.. ein paar komponenten u.a. das mainboard ist neu..

inzwischen läuft auch alles.. aber das mit dem eth1 gefällt mir nicht ganz so gut..

----------

## firefly

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *cosmophobia wrote:*   ich hab jetzt gesehen, dass ich jetzt inzwischen ein eth1 hab.. das ist ja schonmal nicht schlecht.. wie krieg ich das jetzt hin, dass die karte als eth0 angesprochen wird..!? 
> 
> kann es sein, das du dein gentoo-system auf ein neues PC-System migriert hast?
> 
> Denn DBUS speichert in einer regel, gekoppelt an die MAC-Addresse des Adapters, den Namen (eth*, wlan*) von Netzwerkadaptern.

 

ups es sollte UDEV anstelle von DBUS heißen

----------

